# new sticky post for beginners - ideas? worthwhile?



## safarigirl

Dear moderators and members

I was wondering if we should start a new sticky thread for new people joining the abroadies thread that answers all the questions most newbies want to know. (cant yet think of a good title but something like BEGINNERS GUIDE TO TREATMENT ABROAD...)

Most new people havnt yet got the hang of the search key, or what key words to use, and i have answered so many posts along the sames lines - so i was wondering if we could pool together our knowledge, perhaps draw up a form, that looks at general issues

e.g. where to get scans

costs of treatment

length of time to get donor

why i chose this clinic

(others can help me with this around other typical questions asked when new, just thinking on my feet here)

Then perhaps we can have either seperate pages on the same thread, or place for people to write about spain, poland, russia, greece, south africa and others clinics for each question.

I think it will be a good source of information and for people to be able to look at info across clinics.  That way people can have all the information, and then ask more focussed questions.  I think there is so much good info that people have written, which then needs to be repeated, and it would be a pity if this info was lost .... This would also give a good unbiased approach to clinics and allow people to see the range of clinics and choice that is available (actually this is often scary and overwhelming, but it would be a shorthand to hours of research)

I guess i am saying this, because depending on energy levels, time at work to answer, i dont always have time to write as much as i would like, but i hate to see someone new, not having info, and if we had a thread that contained this info (like we started for accom etc) we can refer people to it, and perhaps add links to others who have written good replies (e.g. I know sasha and others have build up loads of great info about the clinics in poland that could be added here)

Anyway perhaps others can say whether they think this is a good idea, willing to contribute and we could bash out a format and questions.


----------



## Misty C

Hi Safarigirl

I think its a great idea - a one stop abroadies shop would be fab.  I have such a rotten memory that I have to look things up and people reply to newbies questions before I have checked details.

What about adding information on good books/pamphlets to read about egg/sperm donation and maybe a list of good webpages to view.  A section on natural health remedies or general health strand that may help for DE/DS/IVF.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## sandee2002

Hello

Anyone know about clinics that deal with ladies with very low amh levels?

regards
sandy


----------



## Misty C

Hi Sandy

Can't answer your question I'm afraid, I take it you have already approached the clinics you have had treatment at. Try posting on the Abroadies thread and maybe someone there may be able to help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72878.0

best of luck
Misty C
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Great idea Safari Girl

Helen
x


----------



## safarigirl

Misty thats a great idea, we could add all sorts of things on that page, and it could be used as a referall, as well as us putting together our collective knowledge


----------



## Bangle21

Hi Safarigirl,

well done - what a great idea!

I know when I first found this thread - I was so desperate for info and frantic at getting things moving, I posted alot of questions, without realising I should have been doing a "search" so if there's anything I can do to contribute to this board just pm me ok?

I would be willing to contribute some info about the d.e. process from start to finish - I'm afraid I don't have much knowledge about anything else unfortunately.

PM me if you'd like to organise something with me.

Love 
gill xo


----------



## alanelaine

Fidget is on holiday at the moment but she did ask for ideas such as this a couple of months ago and we suggested that there are probably too many accommodation threads for Spain  (where accommodation is quite easy to find) and these could be combined into a single thread.  There could then be a separate thread for Eastern Europe accommodation and worldwide.

Perhaps, if the ideas on this thread are taken up we could reduce the stickies to 

a) Beginners' guide to treatment abroad - with the various threads suggested here
b) Guide to accommodation for treatment abroad - with various threads for accommodation for different countries, flights, etc.

Hopefully Fidget can consider this when she comes back from holiday.

A&E


----------



## safarigirl

I agree A&E - the accom could easily be put together - and it would be great to see similara threads for each country - i think that gives everyone who is looking the chance to see each clinic/country in a fair way and make a choice based on their needs.  I know in a post the other day you mentioned to someone (a new person i think) about not just taking one recommendation or clinic but looking around and i really agreed with that thought and thought it was such sound advice you were giving, and therefore think this thread should have an equal emphasis on each country/area/ giving all our combined knowledge around it so that people can really see the range of choices and make up their minds and not feel that they have to go to a clinic ...


I like the idea of beginners guide to treatment abroad - and then all sorts of info there, and perhaps we could move some of the earlier threads on to it (there is so much info on here that can help others) - but i often find i dont have the time to answer each new person properly, or repeat myself - this would mean that every person would get the same information, length of reply so to speak, and of course like gill says, when they get more experienced add to the general knowledge as well.

I know fidget is on holiday, and perhaps when she is back, and ready for ff again, we can look into it.

so keep posting ideas perhaps that could go into a beginners thread.

we could also perhaps ask people to try and get more clinic reviews going and make sure that is equally represented country wise so that new people can be directed to that thread as well as another resource.

is it possible to update a thread?  Can you go into an existing thread and add info?


----------



## aweeze

Hello 

I've been covering for Fidget whilst she has ben away. I think she's due back this weekend so I'll make sure that she is aware that you have come up with some suggestions for the board. 



safarigirl said:


> is it possible to update a thread? Can you go into an existing thread and add info?


Yes, if you are the original poster i.e. you can edit your own posts (unless the thread has been locked). This can be done using the modify button or by clicking on the icon that looks like a piece of paper with a pencil on the right hand side of of your post.

Hope that helps.

Lou
X


----------



## sabina2

safari girl - this is a great idea


----------



## Anthony Reid

Sounds like a great idea 

Thanks,
Tony
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

If anyone would be interested in writing an article on this very subject we would love to include it on Infertileworld!!


----------



## Fidget

Hi Girls,

I am back at last..... when my head catches up with my butt I will sort all this out  

Thanks Safari Hun  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

aaaah debs please first load up your pics, send me my gift from canada (hopefully not some checked lumberjack shirt!!!) and then think about your moderating duties!!!

not a rush, just an idea to think about

hope you had a fab time - tell us some stories when you get the time ... good to have you back with us


----------



## radnorgirl

I could set it up as a spread sheet if you like but I do not know whether you would be able to put that on the board. That way you could sort the data according to your priorities.

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

Grand idea Safarigirl.  
We did try to do something similar a while ago, and Tony will know more about it hopefully.  I suggested the same kind of thing, and the mods were trying to set up a spreadsheet kinda thing, but I think it ground to a halt.  There may however be something already started somewhere.  Lisa (a moderator who has now disappeared) was coordinating it I think, but Tony was involved too. I think it needs to be moderated quite carefully so that the info (e.g. on prices of clinics etc) is up to date and accurate. 
Well done for resurrecting this !!  I hope you get further than we did !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

thats a good point, but we can make clear that it is "peer info" or something like that.  will give debs some time to settle back from her holiday, and then we can perhaps draw up an example and float it around. I just thought it could have clinics and then general questions on a grid or spreadsheet where info could be added.  its really to serve the purpose of any new person who needs the first type of information - and this could be an excellent resource.  will see how far the ressurecting goes!


----------



## lau

hi i am a new to  all this going abroad for treatment,i feel terrible putting a price on treatment but i guess hat the cheaper that you can do it , the more goes you can have.it all seems very daunting when you first consider this option, I remember a few years ago a friend telling me about ivf in Eastern Europe at the time i thought "No way" as i thought that they could not be as advanced as clinics in the UK, And now here i am thinking that this could be the way to go, But where do i start,your idea is great,it would be really helpfull to people like myself who feel a little lost.
lau


----------



## yonny

well done safari girl, excellent idea!
I was looking around for exactly that sort of thing when I became a newbie for treatment abroad and got totally lost trying to find my way around (all my fault,complete technophobe!!!) 
A thread all on its own would be fab, and I can even add my experiences now Im no longer a newbie!!!!!  
love
Yonny x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi Safarigirl,this is a great idea. Although I had already chosen Ceram as my clinic before i joined FF, I spent AGES reading loads of info in different places when I came on the site (admitedly, the info on Ceram seems to be more concentrated - i.e. Ceram review.)
But I couldn't help thinking that if I'd had all the information to look at in the first place, it would have been a better way of making an informed choice and of course find out what the procedures are.

Maybe you could do it so that a Google search would bring our info up more obviously - pointing people to a proper resource rather than bits and pieces of info. (Not sure how to do this, but there must be ways!)

Keep up the good work.  
Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## RSMUM

Great idea "SF"girl ! I'll help as best I can - I use the search thingy a lot - and have down my own list of info many times while deciding where to go for treatment.

Charlies- mum - I'm going to try to write an article for INUK ..IF I get anywhere with it I'll certainly send it to you..do you want it to be specifically about going abroad?

Helen - a spreadsheet wold be really helpful..


got to say, I'm feeling really bad now I haven't got round to doing a clinic review yet  ( so who knows when I'll get round to writing an article eh?!   )..ah well..

D X


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Everyone,

This is something thats very much needed - and we are indeed going to make life easier for people going abroad for tx.

We have recently taken on another developer to help me with the abroadies side of the site.

Please feel free to gather as much useful information as possible - and we will structure it and make it as accessible as possible.

It is our intention to make going abroad as simple as choosing a clinic in the UK.

Thanks again,
Tony
x


----------



## earthe kitt

I think this is a good idea - if a spreadsheet format is too technical maybe we could just have "10 essential things to know about each clinic" e.g. 

1. Location
2. Costs
3. Contacts
4. Success rates
5 Advantages
6. Disadvantages  
7. Pre treatment tests they require
8. What treatment is available
9. Any ideas?
10 Any ideas

Also key contacts from abroadies who have been to the clinics and are willing to be contacted for more  specific or follow up information

Jo


----------



## safarigirl

thats a good idea Jo, i will track fidget down and maybe we can put together a sticky thread and start throwing some information down, and then tony could perhaps sort it out.

Perhaps one of the points could be "why i chose this clinic" - alot of new people want this feedback (although i think itwill show varying reasons)

it might be also useful to add clinics that eggshare/those that dont?


Its not meant to be a definitive guide, but as you say something that covers key areas, and also covers the type of things most people ask when they first come on the site and need info.  We can also then just load other interesting info on it (e.g. aj started that post that looked at things i wished i had done as well as meisosis test for mean - all valid info that can be used by someone)


----------



## safarigirl

These were some questions that were asked of me recently:


1.How did you find Ceram overall for tx? (this question could be tailored for all the clinics)

2. Where did you stay (they could be referred to general accom thread?)

3. What was your overall cost per cycle

4. How did you find the travelling e.g. access from airports in uk to destination

5. Do they give you much info on your donor

6. How many visits did you make

7. How long did you have to stay in spain/poland/russia etc for each tx cycle

8. Did you have to have many scans etc or anything else in the UK

9. Do they inform your GP 

These are Jo's suggestions: (I have taken out the repeats from her original email)

1. Location

3. Contacts - this is a great idea and we can add the various people who can be emailed/phoned/speak english or other languages.

4. Success rates - and perhaps need to also say about egg share or not as someone might find this an advantage or disadvantage

5 Advantages 

6. Disadvantages  

7. Pre treatment tests they require

8. What treatment is available - also good for those needing steroid treatment or treatment for NK / tests for males etc.

OTHER

Please add on to this thread other questions .... or change/add to/alter - and i will then pass on to TOny to see if we can draw up a form/format that we can start adding to ....

9. Any ideas?
10 Any ideas


----------



## MrsBunny

Can we have a question about payment method at the clinics please? 
It's probably not the most important thing, but could affect some peoples' decision.

Also, maybe a bit about whether the donors are paid or just paid compensation, that type of thing.

Thanks!


----------



## lynbun

Hi girls

I hope you dont mind me butting in.  I am new to all this and I am sure I speak on behalf of other newbies by saying that a 'begginners guide to treatment abroad' would be hugely helpful!  There's so much valuable info on here that It's hard to know where to begin, so starting point would be very welcome.  

The best of luck to you all in your treatments/pregnancies

Lynbun xx


----------



## alanelaine

I think I may have commented on this previously but, for me, there are too many accommodation stickies and a sticky for IVF Travel Solutions which could really be a sticky in one of the accommodation threads as it is an advertisement for transport/accommodation.

A beginner's guide would probably benefit those who are dropping in for the first time and who will be back looking at accommodation if they decide to proceed.

Just an opinion.


----------



## bluebell

Would be worth having clarification that if clinic do eggshare whether it is like e.g. Ceram where it is sharing between recipeints, as opposed to sharing with the donor who is also having tx herself (as many UK clinics do).

Safarigirl / Tony .. any progress on this ? It seems to get nearly done so often and then falls back again !!

Bluebell xxx


----------



## safarigirl

I know Bluebell!!!!  I will try and liase with Tony to see if this can be set up this year - i think there are lots of fair comments on here to work with.  We need some type of format, and then for information to be inputted in.


----------



## jih

I think it's a great idea to have a beginners thread. I've had one tx abroad & feel on reflection that we rushed into it without really doing much research. We now trying to decide whether to do a double donation, which I think   is the same as a fresh embryo cycle   , (but really not sure so maybe a refresher of terminology would be helpful) or a donor embryo (is that called an FET?) & something that might help on decisions such as these.

Many thanks


----------



## safarigirl

I have posted this thread to Tony and asked for his advice on how we can proceed with this.


----------



## Anthony Reid

If someone wants to work on a proforma then submit it to the board moderators we will review it and put it in place 

Tony
x


----------



## safarigirl

DEAR ALL, HERE IS A LIST OF ALL THE QUESTIONS SO FAR.  (iF YOU HAVE MADE ANY SUGGESTIONS AND I HAVE LEFT THEM OFF, PLEASE LET ME KNOW)

IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS YOU WOULD LIKE TO ADD, COULD YOU ADD THEM E.G. SAY QUESTION 15; 16 AND ONWARDS SO THAT I CAN KEEP TRACK OF THEM AND THEN JUST CUT AND PASTE

IF YOU HAVE ANY COMMENTS ABOUT A QUESTION COULD YOU ADD THESE AND GIVE THE QUESTION NUMBER ... I WILL THEN MAKE NOTES OF ALL OF THESE.

ONCE EVERYONE HAS ADDED ON QUESTIONS; OR WANTED ANY DELETED, CHANGED, ADDED TO, I WILL RUSTLE UP A PROFORMA, AND THEN PASS ON TO TONY.  I KNOW THE ORDER OF QUESTIONS CAN BE CHANGED AS WELL TO MAKE MORE SENSE.

ANYWAY PLEASE COMMENT, EVEN IF YOU JSUT SAY WHAT QUESTIONS YOU REALLY AGREE WITH ETC SO THAT WE KNOW IF THIS HAS GENERAL ABROADIES APPROVAL!!!!!

________________________________________________________________

1How did you find your clinic (name inserted) overall for tx? 

2. Where did you stay (they could JUST be referred to general accom thread?) - as alanelaine suggested, this could stay for a general accomodation thread - everyone okay with this  I think i agree with alanelaine on this as dont want to make it too top heavy on accom as here is alot of info that exists already on this

3. What was your overall cost per cycle

4. How did you find the travelling e.g. access from airports in uk to destination

5. Do they give you much info on your donor

6. How many visits did you make

7. How long did you have to stay in spain/poland/russia etc for each tx cycle

8. Did you have to have many scans etc or anything else in the UK.  (Should we add in here were did you have extra scans bloods, and costs?

9. Do they inform your GP 


10. Contacts - this is a great idea and we can add the various people who can be emailed/phoned/speak english or other languages.

11.  Success rates - and perhaps need to  add as a seperate question as suggested by Blue to to say about egg share or not as someone might find this an advantage or disadvantage

12.  General Advantages of your clinic

13.. Disadvantages  of your clinic

14. Pre treatment tests they require

15. What treatment is available - also good for those needing steroid treatment or treatment for NK / tests for males etc.


----------



## Fidget

safarigirl said:


> DEAR ALL, HERE IS A LIST OF ALL THE QUESTIONS SO FAR. (iF YOU HAVE MADE ANY SUGGESTIONS AND I HAVE LEFT THEM OFF, PLEASE LET ME KNOW)
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS YOU WOULD LIKE TO ADD, COULD YOU ADD THEM E.G. SAY QUESTION 15; 16 AND ONWARDS SO THAT I CAN KEEP TRACK OF THEM AND THEN JUST CUT AND PASTE
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY COMMENTS ABOUT A QUESTION COULD YOU ADD THESE AND GIVE THE QUESTION NUMBER ... I WILL THEN MAKE NOTES OF ALL OF THESE.
> 
> ONCE EVERYONE HAS ADDED ON QUESTIONS; OR WANTED ANY DELETED, CHANGED, ADDED TO, I WILL RUSTLE UP A PROFORMA, AND THEN PASS ON TO TONY. I KNOW THE ORDER OF QUESTIONS CAN BE CHANGED AS WELL TO MAKE MORE SENSE.
> 
> ANYWAY PLEASE COMMENT, EVEN IF YOU JSUT SAY WHAT QUESTIONS YOU REALLY AGREE WITH ETC SO THAT WE KNOW IF THIS HAS GENERAL ABROADIES APPROVAL!!!!!
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> 1How did you find your clinic (name inserted) overall for tx?
> 
> 2. Where did you stay (they could JUST be referred to general accom thread?) - as alanelaine suggested, this could stay for a general accomodation thread - everyone okay with this I think i agree with alanelaine on this as dont want to make it too top heavy on accom as here is alot of info that exists already on this
> 
> 3. What was your overall cost per cycle
> 
> 4. How did you find the travelling e.g. access from airports in uk to destination
> 
> 5. Do they give you much info on your donor
> 
> 6. How many visits did you make
> 
> 7. How long did you have to stay in spain/poland/russia etc for each tx cycle
> 
> 8. Did you have to have many scans etc or anything else in the UK. (Should we add in here were did you have extra scans bloods, and costs?
> 
> 9. Do they inform your GP
> 
> 10. Contacts - this is a great idea and we can add the various people who can be emailed/phoned/speak english or other languages.
> 
> 11. Success rates - and perhaps need to add as a seperate question as suggested by Blue to to say about egg share or not as someone might find this an advantage or disadvantage
> 
> 12. General Advantages of your clinic
> 
> 13.. Disadvantages of your clinic
> 
> 14. Pre treatment tests they require
> 
> 15. What treatment is available - also good for those needing steroid treatment or treatment for NK / tests for males etc.
> 
> *16.* Payment methods and ease of payment


Thanks Safarigirl hun,

If we work together on this and then get it on to Tony we can make a big difference on this.

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## matti

Hi

I really don't know if any clinics will treat low AMH levels withown eggs. I've been attending GCRM and got my AMH results back today - 0.4.  Devastated. They won't consider me now and said it is a definite indication that I would not respond to IVF.  
I know this means I have very poor ovarian reserve but does that mean I have any eggs left at all, or any good quality ones? I still have regular monthly cycles - it doesn't seem to make sense.
I've read that there is a chance the Lister may treat women with low AMH, not sure if this is true, but maybe that's my next step.
What was your result? 
Matti x


,'m re


----------



## Tottie

Matti

I'm so sorry to hear that you are devastated by your AMH result.    

Mine was measured at 0.1 in January when I was at the Lister and they allowed me to go ahead with one more cycle after that.  They advised my DH and me to consider donor eggs but we wanted just one more go for closure.  I still produced 2 eggs and 1 grade 1 embie.  I would definitely consider having a chat to the Lister.  

Good luck and take care of yourself.
Tottie xx


----------



## matti

Tottie

thanks so much for that info. I don't feel so awful now that there is a wee small glimmer of hope. I will contact the lister and I might get some sleep tonight.  
I hope everything works out for you in your next step.

Matti xx


----------



## aemiliastar

Hi there

Just saw this thread and thought it was an absolutely excellent idea.  I was completely lost until I joined the IM thread and its helped enormously.  This would be a fantastic addition.

I just wanted to say I too was heartbroken when I went to get my AMH results as they were so low.  I didnt even get to have any treatment and was told DE was the only option unless a natural pregnancy happened.  I was told with the levels I had (0.6) they would not go ahead with treatment .  I was told IVF was too invasive and the eggs in this state were too fragile to survive.  I was told the low test result showed that I wouldnt respond to the drugs either.  I could try IUI but it was a 2% chance of ever working and less of going through to a live birth.  I was in the same mind as you as I just wanted some hope.  This was the general gist of the conversation that I took in over my wailing.. but would be interested to hear what other clinics say if you contact them.

Good luck and best wishes
x


----------



## matti

Hi

Thanks for your reply.Do you think there is any chance of conceiving naturally with a low AMH.  I was told mine (0.4) meant that any eggs were hardly detectable. I feel empty (all inthe mind I know, but can't help it). I'm not sure if I should go and buy an ovulation kit and try this for a few months.Sounds silly but I've tried absolutely everything else.  I have a follow up appointment at my clinic GCRM next week, (I too will be wailing) when they tell me and my husband what we already know.  No treatment without DE.
Unfortunately the waiting list for DE at my clinic is over a year long.  If I'm incredibly lucky and it works, that'll make me a mum at 44, 8 years later wished. 44 seem so old.

I hope you have lots of luck with your treatment.

Matt x


----------



## Tottie

Dear Matt

I can really empathise with how you are feeling.   It is incredibly hard to come to terms with not being able to use your own eggs - it's been nearly a year since my initial diagnosis and, although I have come to terms with it and moved on to donor eggs, I still have major wobbles when I am tired and emotional.  My DH is very sympathetic (and has own problems with is sperm) but also pragmatic as he reminds me "what's the alternative?" - that may sound harsh but he is right.  I do think it is a good idea to have a consultation at your clinic, if only for them to give you a more conclusive and realistic idea of your chances.  Once you are over the shock, you can look to the future with hope again (sorry, maybe that sounds a bit corny!)

Donor eggs will offer you such a better chance of achieving a pregnancy and there are so many inspiring stories on this site.  Would you consider treatment abroad?  The waiting lists are much shorter than in the UK.  

Keep in mind that there is so much support on this site when you need it.

Take care
Love Tottie xx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies-  well just getting round to reading this thread with brilliant idea of Safarigirl.  I echo her comment that we end up repeating so many things and more and more we do not have as much time or energy to answer as much I we would like to or did in the past.    ALso I find my details of knowledge are getting fuzzier!!  ( comes with advanced age!!!  
I do not think many newbies have any idea about doing good searches to dig stuff out they are looking for.  Some of the info is probably too buried.


I would have liked to say ( but truly only joking here)  "What!!! not let those newbies do all the months and years of research we did to find out this stuff... how will they ever feel that they really had to work to get results!!!!  "              
I am just kidding... I do NOT wish everybody to have to struggle in future when so many of us contain a wealth of knowledge to share on Tx Abroad.  That is why I try to answer peoples questions when I can.

Off the top of my head...  Lots of people ask me about which clinics treat singles and also about donor sperm banks and shipping of it.  ALso about where to go for what... as in which countries allow DE, and if they do what is the wait time.  I will put my think cap on and see what else I come up with.

love,
Bonnie

ps  I answered about AMH in a thread below. this one.  Fertimed  ( czech R) allowed me treatment even with low AMH.  As he put it "  my chances were low but it was my money to spend in the end"  Likely most other clinics will treat in Europe as well... AMH is a test that we have had here in France just a few years now and is just now starting to be used elsewhere and I think many DRS. uncertain of it.  I am not convinced that it is conclusive enough a test for clinics to refuse you tx in the UK .  But the French GYN/ research seems to think it is.  Harsh I know but on the otherhand if it is a test that truly gives conclusive results it saves lots of wasted time and money for IVF that will not ever work.


----------



## safarigirl

matti - just for a little inspiration, i fell pregnant and had baby at 44 ..... not too old (in my humble opinion!)  best of luck with whatever treatment you decide to follow ...
Iwould have loved to have fallen pregnant earlier, but that it how it worked .... the positive about donor eggs is that at least your own biological clock stops and you have "time" to try ....


----------



## B777

Hi Matti

Here's a link on AMH that I found very useful when I was researching it.

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

My AMH was in the 'satisfactory level and FSH level was 8.9, I respond well to stim but I still had poor quality eggs, resulting in no fertilisation. Bonnie is right to say these tests are not conclusive. It wasn't easy for me to accept DE as all my tests were ok and having unexplained infertility meant I was still very hopeful that it will work one day. But now that I'm on the DE path, I have no regrets whatsever, I feel blessed to have this chance and hoping with all hope that it'll work this time. I'll be over the moon to have my baby at 44yrs!

Fertimed hits it on the nail .... if you have money to keep trying with very low odds (& with very high hopes of course) and feel that's what you need to do, there are plenty of clinics globally to help you esp. in the USA. Take time to research, discuss and ask questions.

Good luck on your journey. 
Bea

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## three_stars

That is an interesting link and a fairly new one I think.  Seems AMH is being recognized now in UK as a strong marker of ovarian reserve.  It is the first time I have seen actually test levels.  What really caught my eye is the notion that if you had PCOS it would then give you a really high PCOS, which makes sense now.  Too bad one of my clinics had no clue and tried to tell me I had "mild" PCOS and put me on metformine for a few cycles... my AMH was o.4!!!  I never did believe I had PCOS.

Just to put this post in context to the thread.  I think also for newbies it is great to have basics of certain topics ( such as hormone tests and the levels, baisc diagnosis, Beta tests levels, what to do/ expect in the 2ww and after in terms of meds or tests you will or might need) covered as it is  sometimes more difficult with follow up when you use a foreign clinic.

Bonnie
/b123


----------



## matti

Thanks everyone for your kind andtruthfulreplies.
I wouldn't even consider DE 6 months ago but as time goes on I am becoming more desperate and (I think) , I would like to give it a go, although I know I need to do some serious thinking as it shouldn't be taken lightly.
My DH and I talked about it last night and he's really not keen on it, even though his sperm would be used. H'es worried that if it's successful, I don't love the baby like I love my own (I have 15 year old son from previous marriage). I don't think that's an issue but it's something I need to think hard about.  That's a scarey thought.  
He's also not keen because of all this new legislation that says (when it's old enough) you have to tell  your child it was made by a donor egg. He reckons this will open a whole can of worms and create unecessary heartache.
Does anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## B777

Hi Matti

You should look at this link on DE tx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117845.0

and read Safarigirls personal journey on her donor experience, just a few postings below this one.

Both should give you some insightful information for you and yr DH concerns.

Good Luck
B


----------

